# 501 and Sports



## pbrown (May 23, 2002)

How does the 501 handle a sporting event that inevitably goes longer then scheduled? For instance, the NBA playoffs were always supposed to end at 8:30 PST, but never actually finished until around 9. The EPG would say 8:30. SO, would I miss the end of the game, or does the PVR know to keep recording just in case? Or do I have to tell it that I want it to keep going? Any answers?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

The 501 will not keep recording - if the timer is set to end at 8:30, then it ends at 8:30. Recording is time based, not event based. You do have to tell it to keep recording by editing the end time of the timer. So, if your recording is scheduled to end at 8:30, and you're watching at 8:25, you can go to the timers screen, select the timer that is currently recording, and edit the end time to 9:00 or whatever. If you're not going to be watching the sports event, always a good idea to edit your timer beforehand to add time onto the end to be sure to get what you want!


----------



## Dmitriy (Mar 24, 2002)

What about the dishplayer?


----------



## kstuart (Apr 25, 2002)

Think a moment.

No piece of equipment is going to know that at the end of regulation time, the score was tied, so we are going into overtime.

The schedule usually reflects the minimum amount of time the game would take, and the following program is generally something that can be canceled or pushed back if it goes late.

SO, always set your timer to the maximum amount of time the program could take.

For the world cup, that is about 3 hours (although if there is some delay, or many many penalty kicks, it could go a little longer than that).

For the 501, first set your timer using the event in the Guide and then find it in the Timers list, and click on "edit" and extend the ending time. In the 501, you can even do this after the timer has started (although it must be before the current end time in the timer).

For the DishPlayer, when creating the timer, use the extend feature to add time to the end of the timer.


----------



## pbrown (May 23, 2002)

I suppose you are right kstuart, I just wanted to make sure there was a way to manually change the end time, esp. since its not likely I'll be watching the games as they record. I know 99% of games run long, so I set my VCR accordingly. If I couldn't do that on a PVR, I guess I'd be concerned about buying it. It would be cool if someone in E* HQ were able to send a signal down the line that instantly tells the gear to keep going, but I suppose that would be major wishful thinking.


----------

